# Post Pics of Your 3d (target) bow!



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*by all means,,,*

here you go, I love showing this thing off! 07 Synergy!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice, what kind of performance are you getting?



mathewsk said:


> here you go, I love showing this thing off! 07 Synergy!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*currently....*

it is maxed out at 58.84 lbs on my digital scales, shooting a goldtip 22 series, weight total 315 grains at 29.5" draw and getting 314 fps. All I can say is smooth, fast, and deadly accurate! even for a short a to a bow, to me it feels more like a 37"-40" a to a bow with a solid back wall. It is a dream to shoot.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

My Synergy will be here next week........................


----------



## Elite3dshooter (Aug 8, 2006)

*My 3d setup*

*2006 Hoyt Pro-Elite Cam &1/2
Sure-loc Challenger sight w/Viper 4x scope
AEP Stabilizers & limb dampeners
Premier Rest
Winner's Choice string and cable
CXL 150 Arrows
Bohning X-Vanes*


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

/06 Hoyt Pro-elite, Spirals
4x extreme scope
Winners Choice
Dionker Stab and V-Bars
Trophy Taker Spring Steel rest
Coolhand Luke String Suppressor
Double Wide Sling Braid
Easton Fat Boy's
:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

06 Trykon 

Not quite finished setting it up in this pic ... Originally came with silver 25.5 cams ... those cams are 28" ... Getting re-finished in silver with green "lightening" this fall as well as limb pockets


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I dont have pics but this is my list of equipment.

Hoyt Vetrix XL 28.5'' set at about 63-64lbs
Copper John ANTS
Classics scope with 4x lense
Trophy Taker Micro Adjust 
Posten 24'' Stabilizer black with red wraps
Posten offset mount with 6'' Posten shorty 
Beman 9.3's 28.5'' with 100gr nibb
TRU peep
Carter Atension BT release(looking for a TRU BALL BT Gold)


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Elite3d: Hey are those green plugs in your AEP's? That looks awesome!


----------



## Elite3dshooter (Aug 8, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> Elite3d: Hey are those green plugs in your AEP's? That looks awesome!



Yea they are. He got a some green rubber last year when he started making the spikes and I bought them at Nelsonville before he sold out. He can't get anymore green now so he says that I'm "the only one in the world to have those!" haha. Gotta love Nunzio!!!!!!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

lol that's awesome, congrats


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi' 
Here's a few pics of mine.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## crack filler (Mar 23, 2007)

Number 1 hoyt trykon 06 3d bow:tongue:


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

'05 shark nrg, vapor trails strings, cbe 3dxl, cr apex 4x scope, carbon force 2300's.


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

Here is mine, ultratac,Fuse nexis sight,posten stabilizer.:darkbeer:








.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*here you go*

here is a pic of the bow


----------



## Xav (May 26, 2007)

Here is my Bowtech Pro38. Spott Hogg B-Stinger stab..Copper John ANTS Evo2 sight with Specialty Archery Super D scope..4x lense.


----------



## Gary Johnson (Mar 19, 2007)

Here's my 3D rig:










It looks a lot like my hunting rig:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

My 3D bow is my spot bow. I just use more pins and skinnier arrows for 3D.
The photo is an old one with my fat indoor arrow and before I had a Posten stabilizer.

Martin Cougar III magnum, Nitrous B X-cams, RobVos threads, Spot Hogg, Brite-Site Pro Tuner rest


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

here's mine, Hoyt Pro Elite, Sure Loc Supreme, Trophy taker spring steel, SAP Super Stix,


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's my Chrome Tribute

smurphy


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

nice bows keep them comming.......


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*my baby 2007 Mathews Drenalin*

DRENALIN davis sight system viper scope posten 24" stab bucknasty string and cable.


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

*'07 Vectrix XL*

Here's my '07 Vectrix XL in Riptide Blue.


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

*3d*

05 SlayR platinium ghost flames. nitrous cams, CJ pro III sights, whammy rest and Fuse stabilizer.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

'05 shark nrg hybrid


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

My 3D and Hunting bow..... Synergy


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

Here you go with Xtreme strings, Posten stabilization, T.R.U. Ball sight and SureLoc scope


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's mine, the one on the left. Mathews Drenalin, w/all the trimmings.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*hunting, 3d*

Merlin XV


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

06 Vtec, with part of a junker PSE crossbow that doesnt work on the side. Terrible picture...


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

my bear truth.....Its awesome!!!!

I am the one in the white shirt....


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

pse mojo 3-d


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*new 3d bow*

new target Merlin XV


----------



## I3ullsEyE (Jun 29, 2007)

*2007 38 Ultra*

CBE Quad Lite with LP Archery Light AND Shrewd scope and 2X Lense
DOINKER Quadra Flex Stablizer and 10" side rods, Golden Key Infinity Rest


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

3d and hunting rig

Mikie


----------



## FrontierArcher (Jul 29, 2007)

Pretty nice guys


----------

